# Geräte-/Kauftipps



## BrendaK (27. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich habe am 14.12. meine Prüfung bestanden und dürfte somit nun offiziell dem Fischgetier nachstellen.
Ich werde damit aber noch warten, weil ich erst Ende April 2014 28 werde und ich mir die 32 € Fischereiabgabe für 4 Monate sparen will, so lange habe ich jetzt jedenfalls Zeit, mir schonmal Tipps und Tricks zu holen 

Mir geht es erstmal ums Gerät:

1. Ruten:
Ich besitze aktuell eine DAM UltraStrong TeleSpin 2,10m mit 10-30g WG. Die wurde noch zu DM-Zeiten gekauft für den Camping-Forellenteich in Dänemark und ist absolut "labbrig" 

2. Rollen:
Nachdem mir eine billige (ebenfalls aus DM-Zeiten) Cormoran Rolle nach so vielen Jahren rumliegen innendrin einfach zerbröselt ist (hab das Ding aufgeschraubt und mir sind Teile der Zahnräder entgegengefallen ^^) musste billiger Ersatz her.
Habe jetzt eine DAIWA Crossfire Black 2500-4i mit multifiler Schnur in 0,14mm (aufm Kassenzettel steht dazu nur Clima 3000 0,14mm - vielleicht kann mir jemand näheres dazu sagen) drauf.
Zusätzlich habe ich durch die Fishermans Partner Weihnachtsaktion eine AXXA Dreamliner 4000 Rolle mit monofiler Schnur in welchem Durchmesser auch immer (gabs als Aktion für n paar Euro) rumfliegen.

3. Zielfische
Hecht, Zander, Barsch, gerne mal ne Forelle oder Äsche.
Das Friedfischangeln würde ich dennoch auch gerne mal testen (nur das Ansitzen muss ich nicht ausprobieren, campen war ich mit dem größten Trachtenverein Deutschlands genug...).
Eigentlich alles was man im Fränkischen Seenland so findet (außer der Äsche).

Zu 1.:
In diesem Tröööt Rute fürs Spinnfischen(Shimano Veng. Shad,Spro Black Arc)) wurde die Shimano Vengeance erwähnt, die mit 40 € ziemlich gut in meine Preislage passen würde (60 - 80 € sind auch noch locker machbar) und zu der auch vom Gewicht und den technischen Daten die DAIWA statt der Black Arc Rolle passen würde.

Welche anderen Ruten könntet ihr mir noch zu den Rollen bzw. meinen Zielfischen empfehlen?

Zu 2.:
Was sagt ihr zu den Rollen? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?
Soll ich sie gleich in irgendwelchen Kleinanzeigen verscheppern oder sind sie doch zu etwas nützlich?

Zu 3.:
Blubb blubb blubb .oO°°°

Ich hoffe ich hab euch jetzt nicht mit dem Text überfahren und hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten (ihr dürft mir auch gerne Sachen wie "Du D*pp gehst ohne Ahnung zu FP, sagst du brauchst ne billige Rolle, lässt dir ne teure Multifile aufschwatzen, nimmst noch ne 8 € Köderbox mit, die nix taugt, nur um an die kostenlose Rolle zu kommen, mit der du eh nix anfangen kannst und nun willste von uns auch noch Hilfe haben!" an den Kopf werfen, mein Spieß hat mir ganz andere Sachen erzählt :vik

Vielen Dank im Voraus und gute Nacht!

Grüße

Brenda


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Ich würde dir als Rute ne Abu Vendetta in 2,40 m mit 10-30 gr Wg empfehlen (50 €)...dazu ne 2500er Shimano Catana (40 €)...13er geflochtene PowerPro in rot (200m für 25 €)...
Nutze diese Kombo zum Fischen auf Bachforelle, Zander, Rapfen Döbel, Barsch und auch mal zum leichten Hechtangeln...optisch ne schicke Kombo zum erträglichen Preis, die auch in der Praxis einen guten Job macht #h


----------



## lsski (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Jo und zum Friedfischangeln eine Heavy-Feederrute mit Freilaufrolle.
Mit der du auf alles Ansitzen kannst was nicht Schwerer ist wie 20 kg

Moment :
Jenzi hat da eine Wirklich super Rute im Programm 
Ich habe 2 davon und fische die seit Jahren auch habe ich noch viele andere aber.. die Qualität ist für den Preis der hammer .

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden.d...der-Force.html

Als Rolle entpfehle ich dir mmmmmmmm damit es nicht zu teuer wird.......Sänger Anaconda Specialist Cast Runner 8000
http://www.nordfishing77.at/safedata...dfishing77.at/


----------



## BrendaK (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Hi ihr Beiden,

danke für die Antworten und vor allem Links (das bin ich aus anderen Foren nicht gewohnt, da kriegt man meist nen Namen hingeklatscht und dann heißts Google ist dein Freund^^)!

Was sagt ihr zu meinen Rollen? Da wollte ich nicht unbedingt neue kaufen. (Falls die doch nix taugen gehn se halt in die Bucht und ich schau, was dabei rauskommt)
Die Ruten schau ich mir mal an, Herrieden ist nicht weit von mir, mal sehen was die so haben.

Falls noch jemand andere Vorschläge hat, immer her damit!

Schönes Wochenende!

Gruß
Brenda


----------



## olaft64 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Nur eine ganz doofe Frage: Du zahlst die Fischerei-Abgabe in Baden-Württemberg (und ich denke, auch im Rest der Republik) eigentlich fürs Kalenderjahr 2013-14 etc.- also Warten bis zum ersten Januar 2014. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden mit Deiner Rechnung bzgl. April?

 Gruß Olaf


----------



## Schneidi (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Also als ich das letzte mal meine fischereiabgabe in bawü gezahkt hab war es auch ende dezember. Die gilt vom datum der bezahlung 10 jahre bzw 5 jahre


----------



## BrendaK (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Hi,
upps, ich komm aus Bayern (dachte das wär am FÜ ersichtlich), da kann man die auf Lebenszeit zahlen, kostet mit 27 noch 288€ und ab 28 Jahren aufm Buckel 256€ (siehe hier LFV Bayern).

Habt ihr Gerätetipps? 

Gruß
Brenda


----------



## AlexHH (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Hallo Brenda, 
zunächst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! 
Mach Dir mal nicht zu viele Gedanken bzgl. der Rollen etc. Am besten du probierst mit dem vorhandenen Gerät erst mal ein bisschen aus, welche Art der Angelei Dir Spaß macht. Dann kannst Du gezielt aufrüsten. 

Die Rollen kenn ich beide nicht. Leider ist es bei Rollen (und in geringerem Maße bei Ruten) so, dass Qualität was kostet (ich würde sagen, ab 60 - 70 EUR aufwärts ohne Limit nach oben). Zumindest mit der Daiwa solltest du anfangs aber loslegen können. Abhängig, wie viel du angelst, wird die aber nach einiger Zeit keinen Spaß mehr machen... Dann weißt Du aber auch besser, was du haben möchtest. Also alles richtig gemacht.

Bei Ruten (wie auch Rollen) finde ich Shimano gut, aber die anderen Hersteller bauen auch alle gutes Zeugs. Ich würde als Allroundrute für die Daiwa eine 2,7m Rute nehmen mit etwas höherem Wurfgewicht als die, die du schon hast (also irgendwas von 40 bis 80 g, kommt nicht so genau drauf an). Die kannst du dann für Hecht aber auch die meisten anderen deiner Zielfische nehmen und die andere DAM dann als leichte Zweitrute. Wichtiger ist, dass du sie mal vor dem Kauf in der Hand hattest und sie Dir lag.

Bzgl. Angelkasten hat am Anfang mal jemand zu mir gesagt, stell Dir den größten Angelkasten vor, den du glaubst jemals brauchen zu können und dann kauf Dir einen, der doppelt so groß ist.  War ein guter Tip aber trotzdem zu klein...  

Just my two cents...

Gruß aus Hamburg,
Alex


----------



## keinangelprofi (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Kenne beide Rollen. Sind halt Einsteigermodelle, beide brauchbar. Wenn du sie schon hast sogar mit Schnur würde ich sie auch verwenden. Die sweepfire für die spinnrute und die AXxa auf der feederrute. Die Climax ist zum Spinnen bedingt geeignet. Ruten würde ich mir neue zulegen. Frag doch mal den Händler deines Vertrauens. Muss man in der Hand gehabt haben. fuer dein Budget gibts schon was brauchbares. Billige shimano würde ich nicht empfehlen die taugen nicht viel.
Dann erst mal ab ans Wasser! Ist wichtiger als alle Tips! Vg


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Zur Rute kann ich dir die shimano alivio cx spin empfehlen, 33€ bei askari.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BrendaK (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Nabend, danke für die Tipps!

Mittlerweile war ich in verschiedenen Angelgeschäften und hab ein paar Ruten in der Hand gehabt, ist auf jeden Fall besser als online ohne Ahnung zu bestellen, das kann ich machen, wenn ich mal Erfahrung hab 
Habe mich aber noch nicht festgelegt, fürs Auto als Immerdabei-Rute wirds vermutlich ne Berkeley Cherrywood HD in 2,10m, aber als Hauptrute hab ich mittlerweile welche von Spro, Sportex und DAM im Auge,aber da werd ich wohl noch öfters die Verkäufer im Laden nerven, bevor ich mich im Frühjahr entscheide...

keinangelprofi, weshalb ist die Climax nur bedingt geeignet? oO

Und zu Shimano: Mein Händler ums Eck hat gemeint, der Service bei denen ist mies bzw. dauert ewig wenn mal was im Eimer ist (bis zu nem halben Jahr), deswegen hab ich davon eigentlich schon Abstand genommen.

Andere Meinungen dazu höre ich gerne 

Schönen Abend!

Brenda


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Service? 
Was soll bei ner Rute schon großartiges kaputt gehen?
Und bei Shimano Rollen hab ich sowieso noch nie ein Ersatzteil gebraucht (habe 2 25 Jahre alte baitrunner, bei denen ist gar nix kaputt)
Und wenn du ein Ersatzteil brauchst, kannst du es dir auch woanders besorgen, und die rolle selber reparieren




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Die Alivio ist doch das Paradebeispiel für Schrott. Allein für den Schriftzug verlangt Shimano doch schon einen saftigen Aufpreis. Jede DAM-Rute wird, bei gleichem Preis, von besserer Qualität sein!
Die Alivio ist für Unwissende und für so Pseudo-Poser, die versuchen sich über ihre tolle Markenware zu profilieren. Gleiches gilt für die Rollen! Die Nexave zB, die preislich noch über der Alivio liegt, ist im Vergleich zu einer Spro Passion ein schlechter Scherz.
Ich angel auch erst seit kurzem regelmäßig, aber so "Schnäppchen" hab ich genug gemacht.


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (3. Januar 2014)

Ja...
Wie schon gesagt, kann ich mit Hechten und dem Kram nicht sonderlich viel anfangen und gehe hauptsächlich auf Karpfen. Die Alivio schien mir gut und günstig, und ich kann dennoch nichts negatives über sie berichten, da schon einige Hechte mit ihr gefangen wurden.
Und wegen ab und zu Blinkern, kauf ich mir keine Teure Rute...
Außerdem erwähnte ich nichts von einer Alivio-Rolle!!!
Soweit, trotzdem auch dir frohes Neujahr.

P.s. Die alivio ist kein PKW, kann mich nicht an irgendwelche Aufpreise beim Kauf erinnern.
Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aquarienfisch (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

ich kann dir keine speziellen Tipps geben, aber so grundsätzlich kann ich dir etwas sagen, wie ich dazu stehe.

Also bei Rollen würde ich dir zu einer Shimano oder Penn raten, voralem in diesem Preissegment. Ich habe bei Daiwa die Erfahrung gemacht das die "günstigen" Rollen im vergleich zu Shimano, ich möchte nicht sagen schlechter sind, die Preis- Leistung stimmt bei shimano und Penn eben mehr. Daiwa wird im oberen Segment erst richtig interessant.

Zu Spinnruten in diesem Preissegment kann ich überhaupt nichts sagen, aber ich kann soviel dazu sagen. das dein Gesamtpaket stimmen sollte, hauptsächlich die Balance, sonst verlierst du schnell die Lust.

MfG Aquarienfisch


----------



## Trollwut (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

Mal was anderes: 
Einige Freunde von mir fahren gegen ende April/Anfang Mai von Amberg hier runter zu mir nach Würzburg für n paar tage fischen. Solltest du Interesse bzw. Lust haben, evtl. mitzufahrn dann meld dich bei mir per Pn, weiteres können wir dann klärn.

Sollte aber für nen Neuling durchaus interessant sein. Gerät, etc. könnten wir dir ohne Probleme leihen


----------



## Bobster (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*

*1.* ...geh angeln.
*2.* So oft es Dir möglich ist.
*3.* Schließe Dich einer Vertrauensperson an. (erfahrene/r Angler/in) Findest Du im Verein oder unter gleich gesinnten.
*4.* Nimm das "Zeugs" mit was Du schon hast. Schlimmer wird es nicht mehr 
*5.* Ergänze und optimiere Dein "Gerät" nach den Erfahrungen,
 Gesprächen und Vorschlägen Deiner Mitangler/innen und Deiner pers. Zielfisch Vorlieben.
*6.* Kaufe nix spontan !
*7......*kommt alles anders als man denkt :m

 Geduld und Ausdauer ist die erste Anglerinnen Pflicht.


----------



## BrendaK (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Geräte-/Kauftipps*



Bobster schrieb:


> *1.* ...geh angeln.
> ...



Soooo ungefähr war der Plan :m Nur "brauch" ich halt wenigstens noch 1 Spinnrute, die Tele die ich hab ist ein absoluter Wabbelstock, den leg ich vielleicht mit Grundblei aus 



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mal was anderes: ...



Danke für das Angebot, leider endet mein Urlaub am 25. April, des wird also nichts, aber wir können gerne in Kontakt bleiben, Würzburg und Amberg ist ja nicht weit, wohne ja quasi dazwischen.


----------

